#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Automation Body of Knowledge Book

## jaichains

My Dear Friends,

Kindly can someone upload the following book

*
A Guide to the Automation Body of Knowledge, 2nd Edition
Author: Vernon L. Trevathan* 



Thanks in advance
Jai.See More: Automation Body of Knowledge Book

----------


## kaper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaichains

Thank you veryy much...much appreciated.

----------


## alaeddine618

Thanhs kaper; it's an intersting book

----------


## instsuresh

Thanks friend..its interesting and usefull... :Smile:

----------


## f81aa

kaper, thanks for sharing

----------


## alaeddine618

very interesting book; thank you so much.

----------


## farizin

Thank you so much.it's benefit for me :Smile:

----------


## somucdm

Thank you

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## ujameel

The book is not available at given links, I will appreciate if someone can send me a valid link for this book!!!

----------


## amiralwaled

The book is not available at given links, I will appreciate if someone can send me a valid link for this book!!!

----------


## IrfanYusuf

Automation Body of Knowledge Book 2nd edition, This book is not available on the given links. Can anybody share the updated and valid link for this book ?

See More: Automation Body of Knowledge Book

----------


## ehsanulhaq3454

hi. could anybody please tell me the link to download this book??
I really need it. thanks

----------


## qdzung

This link is working well

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

You try this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## T.khafaga

Thx a lot Mechen for the link
but file 1811_10.pdf is corrupted ... would you kindly upload again

----------


## ooszachooo

Could someone share it again* please.

----------


## micaziv

Try with this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shirin58

This link does not work. Would some one please upload it again. Thnx in advance.

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

See #21

----------


## shirin58

Would you please explain what is the difference between  "Automation Body of Knowledge Book " and "GUIDELINES FOR SAFE AUTOMATION OF CHEMICAL PROCESSES "?

----------


## shirin58

I need a "guide to the automation body of knowledge 2nd edition by Veron L Trevathan".
Would you please upload that?
Thnx in advance.

----------


## armandhades

Someone can you help with that book please.

See More: Automation Body of Knowledge Book

----------


## c4275313

Hi*

Can you re-upload the book?

Thanks in advance

----------


## monty987

Hi Can someone plz send/upload a copy of Automation Body of Knowledge Book..

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

> Hi Can someone plz send/upload a copy of Automation Body of Knowledge Book..
> 
> Thanks



Please check here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## monty987

Thank yo so much!

Cheers!
Monty

----------


## nmpkumar

This link worked and thank you a lot.
I was looking for this book in the internet like anything it was too costly to afford and very useful for me. thank you a lot again

----------


## NOBLESMITH23

Hi Guys!

Happy New Year.

Please can someone help upload a link for "A Guide to the Automation Body of Knowledge, Second Edition"

Thanks

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro,
Pl. Go to following link and click the word *get* and can download the book 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NOBLESMITH23

Thank you so much bro, I really do appreciate.

----------


## Gustifer

Anyone have a working link for "A Guide to the Automation Body of Knowledge"? The links above are no longer working

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Gustifer,
Get the book from the following link: click the word GET in blue colour
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gustifer

Thanks so much!

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,


Anyone has the 3rd Edition of the book, Please shareSee More: Automation Body of Knowledge Book

----------


## rezaghanidel

Hello
Who has the 3rd edition ? 
Could you please share it?

----------


## thebigkendo

Please Any working link for the Automation body of knowledge?

----------


## Rambabuambati

hi. could anybody please tell me the link to download A guide to the automation body of knowledge book 3rd edition 
I really need it. thanks in advance.

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,
Do you have copy of the 3rd edition?

----------


## mick

Guide to the Automation Body of Knowledge (3rd Edition) 2018

I upload there. can download it link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you.

----------


## bzbipin

Hi Mick,
Thanks for the Book, Do you have other ISA books regarding Automation like CAP, CCST
Regards
bzbipin

----------


## Rambabuambati

Hi Mick,

Thanks for sharing the book...

----------

